# Wie kann ich in NASM eine hexadezimale Zahl wieder in eine dezimale Zahl umwandeln!



## TheComputaNerd (18. Februar 2011)

Bin so verzweifelt, Google hat auch nix gefudnen, hoffentlioch wisst ihr, wie mans macht


----------



## ComFreek (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo TheComputerNerd,

habe jetzt zwar keine Antwort, möchte dich aber bitten wenigstens dich im Voraus zu bedanken o.Ä.
Du schreibst hier nur Fragen in den Titel und erwartest eine Antwort.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## TheComputaNerd (18. Februar 2011)

Ja ich weiß


----------



## stephsto (21. Februar 2011)

Es gibt keine Hexadezimalen oder Dezimalen Zahlen. Mach dir klar was eigentlich der Unterschied ist und dann ist die Frage beantworten.

PS: Eine Zahl kann man sehr leicht in einen String umwandeln indem man den Wert 0x30 in hexadezimaler Darstellung oder 48d in Dezimaler Darstellung addiert. So kommst du vom Wert auf den String in dezimaler Darstellung. Willst du vom Wert zur Hexadezimalen Darstellung musst du noch ne Fallunterscheidung einbauen. Wie gesagt. Mach dir Gedanken was du machen willst und dann erklärt sich es von alleine.


----------

